# my Gios SR is done! - full panto'd warning



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

so after collecting all the little bits and pieces and saving money for a respray, my '82 Gios Super Record is complete.

Frame & Fork: Handmade in Italy of Columbus SL, 55cm
Headset: Campy SR
Stem: Black Cinelli 1R
Bars: Cinelli Giro d'Italia
Tape: Ambrosio
Bar ends: Velox - though i may get Gios Bar ends
Brake Levers: Panto'd Campy SR, with repro world logo hoods
Brakeset: Panto'd Campy SR
Shift Levers: Panto'd Campy
FD: Campy SR
BB: Campy SR - steel spindle
Crankset: Campy Strada - date stamped '82
Large Chainring: Panto'd Campy SR 52t; inner ring: Campy SR 42t
Seat post: Panot'd Campy SR
Seat: Rolls
Seatbag: Gios badged tubular bag and Gios fob for house key :thumbsup: 
RD: Campy SR - patent 82
Freewheel: Campy Ergol 6sp. 16x27
Chain: Everest
Wheelset: Campy 36h high-flange hubs, laced 3x to Mavic SSC tubular rims
Tires: Veloflex Criterium
Pedals: Blue Speedplay
Pump: Gios badged Silca; Pump hook: Campagnolo

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. It was actually one of these that got my cycling "juices" going again about 10 years ago when i saw someone bring one into the LBS for a tune-up. Ever since then i've wanted one. when i got the bike about 4-5 years ago, i knew i wanted to "go all out" in restoring it. the original paint was pretty rough, though it looked fine from 10+ feet there were lots of nics in the paint. there were also some cracks in the paint around the lug joints that looked like stress cracking from a crash, though the seller never said it was crashed. so before i got it resprayed, i had the frame checked out and re-aligned. it all looked good. no damage was found.

a few hiccups along the way and one or 2 still to go, but i took it out today for a short ride to test it out and it's excellent!! It pretty much came out how i envisioned it would/could.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

a few more pics. you can also see more here:
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/moschika/Gios+SR/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

So pretty....Those Panto parts really make a difference......Gorgeous bike.....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hawt... but not a fan of the blue chain- is it caught on the front der in that pic? not gonna get a gios saddle or bottle cage? how 'bout one of these?


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Stunner. Looks like my size too. Just a perfect build I say... And meaning no disrespect to FatTireFred please don't put one of those cheezy embroidered GIOS saddles on. The white Rolls is perfect. If you ever think of selling, please PM me. Seriously.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sweet!*

moschika- nicely done. Ha ha, I'm not going to ask how much all those panto'd parts cost having watch the price on the shift and brakes lever auctions but it looks great. Enjoy the ride, it's beautiful.



moschika said:


> a few more pics. you can also see more here:
> http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/moschika/Gios+SR/


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I love a retro gios. Nice job. You can find gios stuff at excel.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Classy. The high flange hubs look great!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

now if you can just find one of the old blue avocet 20 computers. Not exactly same vintage, but would be great.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done - glad you were patient and stuck to your vision.

How much you gonna ride it?


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Fantastic job, those pantographed components and the white Rolls finish it off nicely.

The fork caps are also something different, well done.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Fantastic.*

How long did it take you to source the parts? 

I'm also not a fan of the blue chain, that said it's the sort of thing I'd do - reminds me of the purple prorace 2's I got to match my Hetchins - a tad too much purple.

I really like your tub bag. I got me something very similar for my Mercian, poifick for 2 tubs and some odds and sods.

Love the fact you can get a Gios key fob - I too would buy one!

Rather a good retro weekend for me firstly seeing Steels Chesini in the flesh and then a plethora of cool stuff on the forum. 

I think a Super Record bike will me my next project, once I've finished my Colnago project.......

DannyBoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan_P (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks great! Not feeling the chain but it's alright 

Looks like you've got a stiff link in the chain about 2" in front of the rear derailluer in the pic, also what's up with the chain bending down with the chainring?

Otherwise it's beautiful!

Nathan


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> hawt... but not a fan of the blue chain- is it caught on the front der in that pic? not gonna get a gios saddle or bottle cage? how 'bout one of these?


i've got one hanging in my closet and some Gios tights:thumbsup: but the jersey is a bit small. i think i need one a size larger or lose about 10-15 pounds.

i got a Gios bottle - vintage and new. i passed on the Gios saddle and when with the white rolls. bottle cage i'm undecided atm.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> Very well done - glad you were patient and stuck to your vision.
> 
> How much you gonna ride it?


Thanks. I plan to ride it often, though a winter/rain bike it is not. :nonod:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Nathan_P said:


> Looks great! Not feeling the chain but it's alright
> 
> Looks like you've got a stiff link in the chain about 2" in front of the rear derailluer in the pic, also what's up with the chain bending down with the chainring?
> 
> ...


Seems like the chain is getting mixed reviews. :lol: 

it is/was a stiff link. i had a couple i hadn't taken out from having to add a few links - i think you're seeing the same stiff link after probably moving the pedal around.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

DannyBoy said:


> How long did it take you to source the parts?
> 
> I'm also not a fan of the blue chain, that said it's the sort of thing I'd do - reminds me of the purple prorace 2's I got to match my Hetchins - a tad too much purple.
> 
> ...


i spent the last couple of years gathering all the parts. I knew some things were out there, but really had to wait for them to become available like the shifters and levers. the tub bag is nice with 2 side pockets for phone and ID/cash.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

boneman said:


> moschika- nicely done. Ha ha, I'm not going to ask how much all those panto'd parts cost having watch the price on the shift and brakes lever auctions but it looks great. Enjoy the ride, it's beautiful.


good because if i don't have to total it up, i can honestly tell the wife "i don't know" :wink: :lol: 

fortunately i did buy a few things before the prices really took off. i recently saw a pair of brakes go for over $200, but i think i got mine for around $125 about a year and a half ago. but yeah, i don't want to remember how much the brake levers cost.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I love everything except the black stem - were those common in the days of Super Record?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

ckilner said:


> I love everything except the black stem - were those common in the days of Super Record?


yes. they came with the frame and fork kits. 
 link to kits


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wow stunning! Great job. Now get a Silver stem and please ditch the blue chain.:idea:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Wow stunning! Great job. Now get a Silver stem and please ditch the blue chain.:idea:


lol. i don't know why everyone is dissin' the chain. i kinda like it. as for the black stem, i see nothin' wrong with it as it IS a Gios stem - if it was good enough to be on the winning bike for Milan-San Remo, it's good enough for me. Enlarge to see Fons sportin' a black stem


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Sweet. I always loved the Gios rigs. I came across a guy when booking peeps for the swap meet that swears he has a bunch of NOS frames and Campag that was had when he bought out several shops in Europe. I could only hope he has some stuff like this if I can ever get a chance to see it...


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent build! Thanks for sharing, this is the kind of devotion to building up a vintage ride that warms me to see completed.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*missed the wheels*

I was so impressed by the pics I missed the wheels. SSC's....nice! I have a pair waiting to build up, ha ha, whenever I get back to my stash in the States. I also have a silver panto' GT stem. I need to repaint mine, add new decals along with replacing the seat stays. Gotta bad feeling it's gonna cost me. Only panto'd items I got are chain ring, post and stem. Mine's the original Super Record with chrome fork, semi-sloping crown with GT cut outs, no white panels and white decals. I was never a big fan of the coin fork Super Record but I'm changing my view just looking at yours.



moschika said:


> good because if i don't have to total it up, i can honestly tell the wife "i don't know" :wink: :lol:
> 
> fortunately i did buy a few things before the prices really took off. i recently saw a pair of brakes go for over $200, but i think i got mine for around $125 about a year and a half ago. but yeah, i don't want to remember how much the brake levers cost.


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW Complete Perfection I am not a Retro Guy Till I saw that Bike Holy Crap A wesome Build!!!!


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it except for the blue chain, which really does suck. Makes me think of fixed gear Barbie bikes.

I like the stem though! 

And It's not a bad link it's just caught on the der. That's how the pros used to photograph bikes for catalogs, keeps the bike from rolling. You meant to do that, right?

Anyway enjoy it. In my opinon there's really not a better riding frame from the period than those SR's. They have a very low BB and steer just crazy good, very confidence inspiring on twisty downhills. I sold my '78 over the summer to finance a new bike and I do miss it.

I'm hoping to find a 70's Brooklyn style one someday.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Here is my Gios build. Compact pro w/ Campy Centaur


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nice. those compact pros are such nice looking bikes.


----------



## paletti (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations. Your Gios absolutely is an eye-catcher and certainly a pretty good bike.
I just finished building up a Gios out of a kind of Puzzle: I had Campa material from an old Liotto bike ( the frame was too small for me, elsehow I'd have fixed up that one ) and a friend of mine had this frame from around 1978 to 1982 ( don't know exactly, but those were (Gios-) years without frame number on it, only the size number.)
Here is a pic of my Gios Nuovo Record "puzzle" bike - no panto's though. Simple road bike


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

DAAAA-YUM... :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful bike, well done with the exception of the chain. I'd try to find a silver stem, too. I remember the black stems being the rage back then, that's why I have a drawer full now!

I love Gios, very classy.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Beautiful bike, well done with the exception of the chain. I'd try to find a silver stem, too. I remember the black stems being the rage back then, that's why I have a drawer full now!
> 
> I love Gios, very classy.



hahaha the chain! that thing gets no love on here. well, if i find a super good, awesome deal on a silver everest or regina chain, then maybe, just maybe, i'll swap it. i thought i "scored!" with the blue everest chain too. haha keeping the black stem though, unless i find a good, awesome deal on a silver panto'd one. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*GIOS flickr group*

You GIOS owners can send your photos to this GIOS flickr group mentioned here:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/gios-flicker-group-tante-vittorie-un.html


----------



## chiapheng (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,
Where could i get a gios saddle bag like yours? They seem quite big and useful and looks great. I have a gios compact pro.
regards
Chia


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That is a beautiful build. Nice job! Go Blue!!!


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

moschika said:


> hahaha the chain! that thing gets no love on here. well, if i find a super good, awesome deal on a silver everest or regina chain, then maybe, just maybe, i'll swap it. i thought i "scored!" with the blue everest chain too. haha keeping the black stem though, unless i find a good, awesome deal on a silver panto'd one. :smilewinkgrin:


Beautiful bike! You might want to search for vintage Sedis or Regina CX/S chain. It will complement your bike nicely. Otherwise standard KMC chain will do ..


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

rlim said:


> Beautiful bike! You might want to search for vintage Sedis or Regina CX/S chain. It will complement your bike nicely. Otherwise standard KMC chain will do ..


i honestly prefer the vintage blue everest chain. it fits best with my aesthetic. however, i do need to peel off those tubies and get them repaired as they both are flat  and the weather is getting nice enough to bring it out again.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

chiapheng said:


> Hi,
> Where could i get a gios saddle bag like yours? They seem quite big and useful and looks great. I have a gios compact pro.
> regards
> Chia


i found this one off ebay. they fit 2 folded tubulars and have a side pockets on each side big enough to fit an iphone.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

